# Screw someone out of



## Bazao

Olá a todos!

Numa matéria onde fala do divórcio de um casal, surge a seguinte frase:

He *screwed her out of* more than five million bucks.

Seria "arrancou", "tirou mediante força", algo assim?

Muito obrigado!


----------



## Vanda

Numa tradução livre pode ser. Eu adoro traduzir esta expressão por: se lascar. Os mais afoitos (homens, é claro ) apelam para o foder: tipo: e_le a fudeu..._(com u e tudo mais que a gíria permite). 
Sacanear também pega. E por aí afora...


----------



## dexterciyo

Ele lhe *roubou* mais de cinco milhões de dólares.


----------



## dec-sev

dexterciyo said:


> Ele lhe *roubou* mais de cinco milhões de dólares.


Bazao fala dum divórcio. Acho que se trata dum processo judicial que tomou a desição que he devesse obter o dineiro. Não?


----------



## Vanda

Sim, o interessado conseguiu 'arrancar' um dinheirão da mulher, e foi usada uma gíria no inglês - screw someone; uma gíria qualquer no português que dê a mesma ideia vai bem.


----------



## Bazao

Realmente, em primeiro lugar gostaria de agradecer a todos pelas respostas.

Aqui está o contexto completo:
 
"...but things got rocky this year when Hef sold that house, and then Conrad sued Hef -- accusing him of *screwing her out of* more than five million bucks.
 
De fato pode se referir mesmo a um processo judicial.


----------



## Vanda

Sim, esse é o contexto, e a gíria usada no inglês dá a você a liberdade de usar uma correspondente no português. O texto original usou inclusive bucks.

Outra opção: "arrancou uma grana preta dela".


----------



## dexterciyo

Vanda said:


> Sim, o interessado conseguiu 'arrancar' um dinheirão da mulher, e foi usada uma gíria no inglês - screw someone; uma gíria qualquer no português que dê a mesma ideia vai bem.



Certo. Não sei nehuma gíria no português para isso. Eu diz _roubou_ porque é o que significa. Meu português não é tão bom.


----------



## Bazao

Exato, bem pensado Vanda.
Valeu mais uma vez!


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal a expressão mais aproximada para o phrasal verb '_*screw*_ something *out of* somebody' - _to obtain something from someone by using force or threats (_Cambridge ALD_) _é_ 'sacar' : 'Ele sacou-lhe mais de cinco milhões de dólares' (*)_

_(*)Dólares _não corresponde à informalidade de _bucks_, mas a verdade é que, neste momento, tenho alguma dificuldade em encontrar um equivalente português. Antigamente havia vários, '_paus_' por exemplo, mas desde que o euro foi introduzido parece que as pessoas têm mais respeito ao dinheiro e confesso que não me ocorre nem me lembro de ter ouvido nada de semelhante às velhas expressões do calão monetário. Aliás, faria pouco sentido recuperar a velha terminologia: _'mil paus_' estaria muito bem para referir a nota de conto, mas _'mil euros_' são duzentos e dois contos (e uns pós), uma quantia demasiado respeitável para ser mencionada em termos depreciativos e, de resto, nem sequer há notas de mil euros. A maior, a de quinhentos, até costuma ser chamada de _'Bin-Laden'_ porque se sabe que existe, mas ninguém a consegue encontrar.


----------



## dec-sev

Carfer said:


> Em Portugal a expressão mais aproximada para o phrasal verb '_*screw*_ something *out of* somebody' - _to obtain something from someone by using force or threats (_Cambridge ALD_) _é_ 'sacar' : 'Ele sacou-lhe mais de cinco milhões de dólares' (*)_


 O contexto não faz claro se o dinheiro foi obtido by using force or threats o não. Pelo que vejo, tudo sucedeo antes do processo judicial. Hef lhe "robou", e depois Conrad decedeu por um processo judicial para volver o dinheiro. Mas não estou completamente seguro quanto a "robou", que, de fato, significa obter algo por meio de força, pero neste caso, acho, pode ser que tenha obtido o dinheiro por engano.
Que diferenca há entre "sacar" e "Sacanear"?


----------



## uchi.m

dec-sev said:


> Que diferenca há entre "sacar" e "Sacanear"?


Sacar é tirar algo a força de alguém. Sacanear é ludibriar alguém.


----------



## dexterciyo

Bazao said:


> Realmente, em primeiro lugar gostaria de agradecer a todos pelas respostas.
> 
> Aqui está o contexto completo:
> 
> "...but things got rocky this year when Hef sold that house, and then Conrad sued Hef -- accusing him of *screwing her out of* more than five million bucks.
> 
> De fato pode se referir mesmo a um processo judicial.





			
				Carfer said:
			
		

> Em Portugal a expressão mais aproximada para o phrasal verb 'screw something out of somebody' - to obtain something from someone by using force or threats (Cambridge ALD) é 'sacar' : 'Ele sacou-lhe mais de cinco milhões de dólares' (*)



Acho que não lhe arrebatou o dinheiro à força. Ela obteve o dinheiro mediante enganos ou ameaças possívelmente. Se em Portugal a expressão _sacar_ é isso, então considero que está certo.



> *to screw* • ( screw something out of) extort or force something, esp. money, from (someone) by putting them under strong pressure : _your grandmother screwed cash out of him for ten years._


----------



## Carfer

dexterciyo said:


> Acho que não lhe arrebatou o dinheiro à força. Ela obteve o dinheiro mediante enganos ou ameaças possívelmente. Se em Portugal a expressão _sacar_ é isso, então considero que está certo.


 
'_Sacar_' não implica o uso da força física. Quem saca pode servir-se de manha ou de qualquer outra forma de pressão. O que me parece ser característico de '_sacar_' é que a vítima abre mão daquilo que cede de má-vontade ou depois de inicialmente ter oferecido alguma resistência. '_Sacanear_' significa prejudicar alguém usando de engano ou de meios torpes. Não poderíamos usar '_sacanear_' neste caso, mesmo que a obtenção dos cinco milhões fosse o produto duma sacanice. É que quem é sacaneado é sempre uma pessoa, logo pode-se sacanear o proprietário dos cinco milhões, mas não sacanear os cinco milhões.


----------



## dexterciyo

Carfer said:


> '_Sacar_' não implica o uso da força física. Quem saca pode servir-se de manha ou de qualquer outra forma de pressão. O que me parece ser característico de '_sacar_' é que a vítima abre mão daquilo que cede de má-vontade ou depois de inicialmente ter oferecido alguma resistência. '_Sacanear_' significa prejudicar alguém usando de engano ou de meios torpes. Não poderíamos usar '_sacanear_' neste caso, mesmo que a obtenção dos cinco milhões fosse o produto duma sacanice. É que quem é sacaneado é sempre uma pessoa, logo pode-se sacanear o proprietário dos cinco milhões, mas não sacanear os cinco milhões.



Obrigado pela explicação. Em português do Brasil _sacar_ implica o uso da força física. Estou errado?


----------



## Carfer

dexterciyo said:


> Obrigado pela explicação. Em português do Brasil _sacar_ implica o uso da força física. Estou errado?


 
Isso já não sei. Decerto haverá um amigo brasileiro que nos esclareça.


----------



## dec-sev

Bazao said:


> Numa matéria onde fala do divórcio de um casal, surge a seguinte frase:
> !


 Estas seguro?


> ...but things got rocky this year when Hef sold that house, and then Conrad sued Hef -- accusing him of screwing her out of more than five million bucks".


Sempre pensava que _Conrad_ devia ser o nome masculino  Não sei nenhuma pessoa com este nome. Sei que há apelido _Conrad_


----------



## Vanda

Não, _sacar _não implica uso de força física no Brasil. Nós sacamos dinheiro do banco todos os dias, quando vamos ao banco. 
_Arrancar_ o dinheiro de alguém significa tanto tirar à força física quanto empregar meios, até os legais, de tirar de alguém mais dinheiro do que deveria, por exemplo. _Ela arrancou um dinheirão dele no divórcio. _
_Tomar _o dinheiro, no primeiro sentido usado, seria tirá-lo com força física. _O ladrão tomou todo o dinheiro da velhinha na saída do banco. _


----------



## dexterciyo

Vanda said:


> _Arrancar_ o dinheiro de alguém significa tanto tirar à força física quanto empregar meios, até os legais, de tirar de alguém mais dinheiro do que deveria, por exemplo. _Ela arrancou um dinheirão dele no divórcio. _



Então é esse o verbo: arrancar. Pois eu perguntei para um amigo meu brasileiro e ele disse que _sacar_ nesse sentido implica a força física:

— Ela *sacou* um dinheirão dele.

O que acha?


----------



## Vanda

Engraçado, sacar tem sim a denotação, também, de _tirar com violência; puxar por, bruscamente._ Por exemplo: _sacar o revólver,_ mas com respeito a dinheiro, se alguém diz _sacar dinheiro_, a primeira coisa que vamos pensar é o que eu disse: ir ao banco e sacar/tirar dinheiro (a única violência aqui é à nossa conta que vai ficar com menos com dinheiro.).   
Fora isso, poucos de nós vamos pensar em alguém 'sacar um dinheirão de outro' como sendo algo violento. Não estou dizendo que isso não se diz; esse negócio de dizer 'que isso não acontece, que as pessoas não dizem assim ou assado' é ignorância linguística, pois além do usos regionais (e você já viu o tamanhão do nosso país?) e internacionais (Portugal, obviamente, tem as suas próprias expressões), temos que levar em conta também os usos e preferências pessoais (idioleto). As pessoas têm o direito de dizer o que quiserem, do jeito que quiserem, desde que o outro entenda, e se o outro não entender, a pessoa pode sempre explicar o que ela quer dizer. 
Você sabe de que região é o seu amigo?


----------



## cristy0505

É como a Vanda disse.
Se é uma gíria o mais correto seria colocar outra gíria com o mesmo significado no lugar...
Sacanear.
Screw it out = Se dane isso (existe um palavrão que traduz melhor isso também)
Porém na frase sugere que o indivíduo sacaneou o segundo (passou a perna) e roubou o mesmo.


----------



## coolbrowne

Geralmente, como prenome, tende a ser:





dec-sev said:


> Sempre pensei que _Conrad_ devia ser o nome masculino


Neste caso, trata-se do _sobrenome_ (em português, _apelido_ é "nickname"), da pessoa, do sexo feminino, _Kimberley Conrad._


----------



## dexterciyo

Vanda said:


> Engraçado, sacar tem sim a denotação, também, de _tirar com violência; puxar por, bruscamente._ Por exemplo: _sacar o revólver,_ mas com respeito a dinheiro, se alguém diz _sacar dinheiro_, a primeira coisa que vamos pensar é o que eu disse: ir ao banco e sacar/tirar dinheiro (a única violência aqui é à nossa conta que vai ficar com menos com dinheiro.).



 Sim, sim. Ele disse isso para mim. A primera coisa que pensou foi ir e sacar dinheiro do banco. Mas no contexto de sacar a alguém, disse assim, que implica a força física.



Vanda said:


> Fora isso, poucos de nós vamos pensar em alguém 'sacar um dinheirão de outro' como sendo algo violento.



Certo. Mas ele disse que ao dizer "Ele sacou-lhe mais de cinco milhões de dólares" o verbo _sacar_ expressa a força física, como se alguém pegasse essa quantidade dela.



> Você sabe de que região é o seu amigo?



Não tenho a menor ideia.


----------

